# lil snow ride in manitoba



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

heres a lil video of a few of us just out for a rip 

snorkel taped due to waiting on jets ... and testing 3 inch ...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...Nothing climbs....like a Brute...

Two of the guys I ride with have Grizzlys...and both have issues with climbing stuff.


----------

